# Suhji ROM Issues



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

I am trying to flash this ROM on my DX and my phone won't boot into recovery to start the process. Anyone have any troubleshooting tips?

PS. I am running rooted .602


----------



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

"dscarfogliero said:


> I am trying to flash this ROM on my DX and my phone won't boot into recovery to start the process. Anyone have any troubleshooting tips?
> 
> PS. I am running rooted .602


Are you using boot strapper to get into cwr?


----------



## dscarfogliero (Jun 14, 2011)

I click Bootstrap Recovery and then I try to install the ROM from the ROM Manager. It reboots, shows the Moto logo, then nothing. I have to pull the battery to restart the phone.

Also this is not the first time I'm doing this. I thought I knew what I was doing, this is the first time I have run into any problems.


----------



## jeffstoic (Aug 15, 2011)

I usually go 1) click bootstrap Recovery 2) after the success! message click Reboot Recovery 3) Wipe data , Wipe Cache ( +Dalvik cache in the advanced options) 4) install zip from sdcard ( and then select the file(s) to install 5) Reboot
If you don't wipe data/cache you can go into bootloop easily.

P.S. I have never used rom manager to install roms so i can't help troubleshoot that part


----------

